# Another Canadian!



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My name is Victoria and I live in Ontario, Canada. My province doesn't appear to have many mouse breeders, but I was lucky enough to find a good one not too far from where I live. Two satin girls will be my first mice come the new year! Breeding isn't on my list of priorities right now, but I am interested in moving in that direction eventually. Unfortunately, demand for non-feeders is very low in my region.

From a longer-term standpoint, my "dream mice" would be coffee or dove fox caracul (or Rex), or standard coat dilute tricolours. This is a fairly far-off goal, though... there is no Canadian fancier association to my knowledge, so if I were to breed it would be exclusively as pets.

The breeder I've found spoke very highly of this forum, so I'll be snooping around a bit and trying to absorb as much info as possible!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Rex anything is my dream but they aren't available here. I look forward to seeing pictures of your new babies once you get them 

Welcome Victoria!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Victoria.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, Victoria.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone. c: I hope to learn a lot here!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

